# Tough night for my little Canadian friend



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

She shows up every year and builds her nest in the flower box out front of our building and lays her eggs. She's hanging in there after the spring snow last night, but it was pretty cold, wish her luck and hope her babies are OK.

NAB 











She's a sweet young lady unless you get too close.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nabisho,

What wonderful pictures, I see snow  wow.  

She is one gorgeous gal and she can hang out on my balcony anytime.

Please update us when the eggs arrive.

Thanks once again for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. it does look a bit nippy, but I'm sure she is fine. It's nice that she has a ready made nesting place each year.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I have to tell you that this really touched me. You are so lucky to have all the critters around you and you know how to care for them too.

Does the mate help in setting on the nest?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure hope she does well too! What a beauty!

PLEASE KEEP US UPDATED!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do her eggs hatch every year? What happens to the babies? She looks so cold, but I'm sure with all those feathers, she's not really.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We had 9 of them hatch last year*

A few days after they all get hatched out and fluffed up she will push them out onto the ground and then once they are all out she jumps down and leads them over to the brush along the creek bank where they all start learning to swim. Papa Goose hangs around watching for bad stuff like cayotes, dogs or hawks and if something shows up he's there to scare or beat whatever it is off. A well placed wing slap from him or her can wipe a full grown Red-Tail hawk completely out, just bust one up real bad. There isn't very many things will mess with a Canadian Goose when they are nesting except people of course. But she's safe around here, my boss even goes by and feeds her and has security keep an eye out for her and the babies when it's off to the creek day. I try to get pics of the exodus to the creek this year.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nabisho said:


> A well placed wing slap from him or her can wipe a full grown Red-Tail hawk completely out, just bust one up real bad. There isn't very many things will mess with a Canadian Goose when they are nesting except people of course.
> NAB


Well, then, I'm off to find me a Canadian Goose for protection for my birds.  
That's great that she's got such a group of people protecting her or at least watching out for her. Sounds like she's got the protection thing pretty much under control. LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see those pictures, Nab!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

And I'll just bet the geese know they are being watched over. Nab, I do hope you'll get pictures this year. I think this is so wonderful.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That goose pair have certainly picked a choice nesting spot! Good to know there is no fence or highway between the nest and the water. Sometimes human "development" can interfere with nature's plans. Looking forward to updated photos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

when it comes to those canadian geese I have no doubt as to their parenting skills from the egg to the full grown babies that repeat the cycle , they have it down pat  talk about a species that knows the way


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and story! I'd like a Canadian Goose for my birds too!
Bb


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a sweetie goose, I hope all goes well once the goslings are on the water.

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bless their little hearts! Isn't nature grand?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We're up and running now*

Appearing live an in person at our front door the new baby geese. So far there appears to be about 6 but I've only managed to get pictures of two of them out at a time the other 3-4 are hiding under Mom's wing and only a complete idiot would get any closer and try to raise that wing up. Mighty handsome little fellows. If you've never seen baby Canadian Geese B4 that is not the camera screwing up they really are a glow in the dark yellow/green color.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nab!

ooooooooooooo!!!!!

They are absolutely drop-dead gorgeous  

What a priceless picture, thank you very much for sharing. Those babies will be tough to beat in a photo competition....and mom is not so bad either.

May I borrow for my desk top?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Nab. I love that picture. Just look at that one little baby sitting on Mom's back. If that isn't cute I don't know what is. Thank you so much for the picture. If it is ok with you I want to save it with my favorites.....cause it is.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They would make a nice screen background*

Any of the pictures I post up here are mine and I put them up here to bring a smile to good people that like birds so feel free to copy and use them anytime. 

These little fellows sure make me smile.

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Your photos of the Canada goose mom & chicks are adorable, so sweet. There are few things that tug at the ole heart strings as much as a mother bird/animal protecting her offspring and taking care of them so well. As you've mentioned, Canada geese are some of the best parents in the animal kingdom and oh so maternal & fiercely protective.

I wish this lady goose luck in taking care of her brood this season, it's hard, and even for such fastidious parents....there are predators lurking EVERYWHERE! Raccoons are their worst enemies, often sneaking in under the cover of darkness while the gander is a distance away and snatching the goslings.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Those babies (especially the one on Mom's back) are just too, too adorable NAB.  
Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hello!!!.NOW Scooter has some competition!! LOL
They are WAY TOO CUTE!!. Thanks for the pics but PLEASE don't get to close. She looks like she could knock you into next week!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Don't those babies have the most peaceful expressions? They just know their parents are protecting them. Great photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhhhhh .. too precious!    

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those babies are sooooo CUTE!! They DO glow!

Another GREAT PICTURE, Nab!

Where IS the Gander???

LOVE THOSE GEESE!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thanks.

They fill my heart with joy.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just too adorable. Your picture is now gracing my livingroom desktop. Thanks Nab.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Mass acention into the big scary world*

We have 8 new citizens of this old planet now. With a little help from our ever vigilent security group and encouragment from our boss they have all made it safe and sound into this world. Join me in welcoming them and wishing them a long and happy life.

NAB 

First we had to make it down the dirt road.










Then we had to make it accross the big scary highway











Then to the water's edge.











And then for our first swimming lesson, all 8 of us made it into the water and swam off to our new lives.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Love it NAB!!
Thank you for sharing the 8 little duckling's BIG adventure. 

I wish them the best!  

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a great adventure -- thanks for sharing it.  Your captions are perfect.

Wishing all the best for the family.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, this thread is one of my absolute favorites. What a beautiful sight to see the family together. Thank you so much for taking these wonderful photos.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very expressive photos and great captions. So once they leave the nest, do they come back to sleep or do the parents just keep moving them around?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful conclusion to this story.  

 WOW So the little glow goblins numbered eight! 

I sure hope & pray all the babies remain safe and out of harms way..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh .. out into the big, wide, world at such a tender age. I know that is how it is done and wish the goslings and their parents long and happy lives. Great pictures and a great story, Nab! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIC, NAB!! A great thread!!

Thanks SO much for showing us the "beginning."

My question about the Gander has been answered too!  

I join all the others in wishing the new family a safe and long life!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They won't come back until next March*



TerriB said:


> Very expressive photos and great captions. So once they leave the nest, do they come back to sleep or do the parents just keep moving them around?


Once they exit the nest they're off into the big world for good - the parents will return and start all over next March with luck. I wanted to get pictures of her pushing them out of the nest but she did it early in the morning just after sun up and I didn't get there until they were already on the road. Oh well maybe next year.

NAB 

There they go.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww, they leave home so fast!


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

*Canada Geese*

Hello, Nabisho! Do you have any update about her and her eggs??


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

I will jump on the bandwagon here and say thank you for such a wonderful story told through your pictures.

I cannot say enough how much I've enjoyed this thread.

Linda


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

*RE: Canada Geese*

Nabisho, your pictures touched my heart. It brought tears... Thank you so much for sharing. Canada geese have very difficult life here in city, I am so glad to see this family pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well.........good grief!! How the heck did I miss the big adventure?? Thank goodness for pictures.......now I'm all caught up. That's great to see the little ones headed for a new life. Do you know how long they actually stay with the parents before they really are on their own?


----------

